# First F-22 Bear Intercepts



## Matt308 (Jan 9, 2008)

Avweek reports that the F-22 performed the first Russian Tu-95 intercepts from Elmendorf. No pics of the Tu-95 were released from the late Dec 2007 intercept, but there are pics of the F-22s on the sortie with underwing tanks. That was a first for me personally.


----------



## SoD Stitch (Jan 9, 2008)

Sweet! History in the making . . . .

I knew AK was getting the Raptor, but I didn't realise they were already operational.


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Jan 14, 2008)

Could this be a first?


----------

